# Seatpost for C50



## zitesha (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you guys have a recommendation for a carbon seatpost(28.0mm) for C50?

Right now, the only carbon seatpost(28.0mm) I know of is the Colnago seatpost.

Thank you.


----------



## Rogue (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm going with the Deda blackstick Mag (27.2mm) and I'm going to use a shim. I'm either going to use one from here: http://cbike.com/seatpost.htm (scroll down to the 9th item)

or I'm going to order one from USE: http://www.use1.com/shims/shims.htm


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Selcof*

I use the Selcof "white carbon" seatpost (actually kind of silver-ish" as I like the easy adjustablility and it goes with my colour scheme. I had it on the Dream also for the same reason.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Perhaps things are different in the US of Eh, but my (UK) LBS told me when I bought my C40 last year and when I bought my 50 a couple of months ago that unless a Colnago (ie WR Compositi) post was used, Colnago would not honor the frame warranty.

I trust my LBS (there are much more expensive seatposts they could sell me, after all). But are they misinformed?

CC


----------

